# Where is best place to sell a horsebox



## ThomasandTia (12 May 2015)

If you were selling a horse box where would you advertise it I have listed on all face book paged pre loved etc at a low price all I get is time wasters where have you found that has people that are looking to buy not waste time


----------



## Annie B. (12 May 2015)

I am putting my horse box up for sale in a months time and replacing with a new build that I order tomorrow ( so excited), I have been looking at wagons new and older and speaking to manufacturers  and private owners and all have either recommended H&H or Horsequest. On the grounds of this I went to the Horsequest stand at Badminton and was given a leaflet with an offer on it  so by placing an advert and  quoting HQSTAND will receive a 10% discount off your advert. Hope this helps, good luck.


----------



## dilbert (12 May 2015)

I had a lot of interest from Gumtree strangely enough after I became frustrated with preloved and fb


----------

